# Anyone have a good method to clean deer head?



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I decided to clean the deer head I killed the other day. So this morning I used one of the old cast iron wash pots and turkey fryer. It takes a long time to clean on. Water was rolling in just a short time, took a few hours to get everything off and some scraping. Does anyone do it any different? Would have been easy if not doing the full head.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It takes *patience*.

BOILING is not a good idea since it can cause the bones to seperate.

It's better to simmer it a while, then take it out and scrape off what you can.

There is no "fast" way to do it and get good results


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

DITTO what BFF said. There are numerous ways- tie it out to a tree for a year then deal with removing the odor or skin and simmer as you did. Quicker result is how you did, but NO easy way I'm aware of.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

If you have an area that's scavenger proof, set it on an anthill!


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Like the ant hill idea,but **** would carry off. Could put in a livebox I guess.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Gitting to cold fer flies I guess........


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep on the flies!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

My son buried a deer head. Beetles and I guess ants did the job. 

The deer head he buried was from a 7 point buck his 9 year old son shot with a bow and arrow. It is my grandsons 3rd deer he has harvested. When he was 7 he shot a doe with a shotgun; last year he shot a 6 point with a .270 and this on with a bow.

Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures off my cell phone. I have pictures of both bucks. He is one proud young hunter.

BTW: He is a head over all his classmates. His older brother harvested a doe last fall with a .243(?)

The deer go to a processor and don't go to waste. My brother is in Tennessee now hunting with our son and my grandchildren.


----------



## Deep Woods (Jun 12, 2011)

Dermestid beetles are what most taxidermist use.


----------

